# Damsel and a fly



## lesno1 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

Much better.  Maybe a tad heavy on the saturation but yeah a great improvement.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 2, 2021)

Another good set.......


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 2, 2021)

-

Very nice.  Try to go light handed on sliders as 
rendering closest to nature look is paramount.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice macro shots. The colors & detail are great.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)

The details in the damselfly’s wings are really striking and captured my attention immediately.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice set. Careful with the sharpening, I'm see an outline along the wing of the damsel. It's great to see you and SF duking it out? I think it creates healthy competition. Just look at you two going at it and putting out good pics. Good shooting!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 2, 2021)

Your details look pretty good but as others said a little too heavy handed on the pp.  Definitely heavy in the saturation and contrast.
Since you state your photo ok to edit I did a very quick edit in LR.   Could do much better with the original, hard to recover from an edited jpg, but this will give you an idea what we are talking about.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 2, 2021)

BrentC said:


> Your details look pretty good but as others said a little too heavy handed on the pp.  Definitely heavy in the saturation and contrast.
> Since you state your photo ok to edit I did a very quick edit in LR.   Could do much better with the original, hard to recover from an edited jpg, but this will give you an idea what we are talking about.
> 
> View attachment 249017


Cheers Brent i use LR  so should be ok


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice set! Love the color on the damsel.


----------

